# Cherished Vehicle Insurance Services Superb



## sh3lldon (Nov 11, 2017)

New to skyline ownership and just bought an R33 GTR will collect in the new year but all insurance is now sorted and will go live on the 31st Dec for the new year collection a massive thanks to Richard at Cherished Vehicle Insurance Services / A-Plan for all the help and a fantastic price when my policy is up with current insurer on my EK9 I will look to switch that to them also


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

I use A-Plan for all my cars and have done for last few years. Great customer service too

If you haven't tried them for insurance, you should!!!

Click me to go to A-plan


----------

